

Funny hack: “I'm a disgusting pig, and proud of it to boot.” – Linus Torvals - nichochar
https://lkml.org/lkml/2002/12/18/218

======
signa11
this is also particularly relevant:

1\. anatomy of a syscall(part-1)
[http://lwn.net/Articles/604287/](http://lwn.net/Articles/604287/)

2\. anatomy of a syscall(part-2)
[http://lwn.net/Articles/604515/](http://lwn.net/Articles/604515/)

